# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Photos taken in Oct 2007 (pitcher plants)

## kuching

It was a tiring day to explore in the mountain area near Sarawak-Kalimantan border, but after seeing _Nepenthes fusca_  for the first time in my life......I think I wouldn't regret to walk so far into the jungle!!! Hoooray!!!



I was pretty excited when I found _Nepenthes fusca_  growing on a hill slope......





What a beautiful (unopened) pitcher of _Nepenthes fusca_ :




_N. fusca_ is only can be found in the jungle above 2500 feet:






Another_ N. fusca_:





Wow....look at this pitcher...beautiful, isn't it?

----------


## kuching

_N. fusca_




Smaller pitcher of _N. fusca_:






Side view:





The habitat of _N. fusca_:






Destruction of paradise on earth:

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes reinwardtiana_ is very common above 2,000 feet:




_Nepenthes reinwardtiana_ :





Small pitcher of _Nepenthes reinwardtiana_ :




_Nepenthes reinwardtiana_ :





The beautiful scenery at Sarawak-Kalimantan border:





The tree fern & a mountain of Sarawak:





Misty forest:






Am I in paradise?

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes ampullaria_ "spotted green"





_Nepenthes ampullaria_ "spotted white"






_Nepenthes ampullaria_ "spotted red"




The peristome is yellowish coloured:





_Nepenthes ampullaria_ "spotted red"

----------


## kuching

_Nepenthes mirabilis_





Natural cross hybrid, _Nepenthes mirabilis_  X_ Nepenthes ampullaria_  :










More coming up....

----------


## stormchild

nice. Some very handsome nepenthes you caught on camera there.

----------


## kuching

> nice. Some very handsome nepenthes you caught on camera there.


Yup...they are very beautiful plants!  :Smile:

----------

